

Ask HN: Please review FolderBoy: fluid idea organizer with super-fast search - resdirector

FolderBoy is a real quick note taker and information manager. FolderBoy allows you to jot down ideas, notes, etc, and then find them again with a super-quick <i>search-as-you-type</i> (one of the quickest search of any note-taker to date).<p>The beauty of FolderBoy is that it's so quick to take notes, create folders and organize your info: quick to get your info in, easy to organize said info, and quick to get your info out.<p>FolderBoy has <i>nested labels</i>: the ability for any folder or note to have multiple parent folders. Thus, you can organize you info in a flat-label like structure, or a hierarchical structure, or a combination of the two, depending on what comes naturally. And we have drag and drop.<p>http://www.folderboy.com/index.htm?f=hn<p>Click the “Try It Now!” button. <i>NB: there is no sign up form</i>. It goes straight to the demo account.
======
secret
Very nice. I like it more than evernote. There should be a way to save to the
site without visiting (for instance, to send myself a bookmark). An Android
app would be awesome too.

~~~
resdirector
Yup, you're right on the money re saving to FolderBoy. Our plans include:

* Android + iPhone app (very simple app: one text box).

* Browser plugin so you can save the page you're on to FB, or save text to FB

* Email to FolderBoy: send an email to a secret address, and your data is imported.

Email...oh boy. Wouldn't it be awesome if all your email contents could be
under search-as-you-type? Email makes up such a large chunk of our personal
data. If anyone has any ideas on this front, we'd _love_ to hear from you.

Re Evernote: we also think it's better (although they have far more features
than us), in fact FolderBoy was partly born of our frustrations with the
rigidity of Evernote.

------
sielskr
> allows you to jot down ideas, notes, etc, and then find them again with a
> super-quick search-as-you-type

that describes the OSX open-source app Notational Velocity too.

~~~
resdirector
Apple has a good philosophy when it comes to search-as-you-type + personal
info...we want to extend concept that to the web. We want users to be able to
"Google" their own personal info.

------
hardik
Cool concept.. just a suggestion for the logo.. the mascot does look quite
right.. looks like a mean person (no, this is not supposed to be funny or
something, I mean it)

~~~
MisterWebz
I agree. The logo seems kind of "old" too. Or maybe i'm being too much of a
perfectionist here. I doubt the average user will notice it.

~~~
resdirector
Thanks, we may change the logo later.

What we're concentrating on now is improving the core features of FolderBoy:
the ability to store, organize and find your data from one central location.

~~~
kimfuh
the logo's fine. reminds me of the fallout mascot. nice site. very clean.

------
resdirector
Straight to demo account:

<http://www.folderboy.com/demo.htm?f=hn>

------
resdirector
Clickable link: <http://www.folderboy.com/index.htm?f=hn>

------
resdirector
Clickable:

<http://www.folderboy.com/index.htm?f=hn>

